# Tour de France - Stage 19 - SPOILER



## Keith Oates (22 Jul 2011)

Another day of tough climbing today but the total distance being about half of yesterday. Will AS continue to attack or will Frank have a go at the win, I think that of the two AS will try to take the inititive, if he recovers from yesterday. Evans also had a very hard day yersterday but I would like to see him take time out of the Schlecks and then move into yellow tomorrow during the TT. I can't see TV staying in yellow today but I've been saying that for a while so could well be wrong again.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2011)

I hope you are wrong, I can't stand the Schlecks, well, Andy anyway and Evans just looks like some sort of Toad or similar!


----------



## raindog (22 Jul 2011)

Basso sums it up......

"We've got another tough day tomorrow. We'll be riding with 18 hard days racing in our legs and all the climbing from today as well. I think there can still be lots of changes in the overall classification."


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Yup, today is going to be the ultimate test of what they have left in the tank. Going to be phenomenal. Ivan might still surprise us all, Frank continues as the dark horse, Tommy is so far outside his zone, he might as well stay there...

Andy and Cadel worked mega hard yersterday...


Personally I can't wait.


----------



## raindog (22 Jul 2011)

VamP said:


> Frank continues as the dark horse,


agree with that. 
I think he'll go for today's win and I reckon he's the biggest threat to Evans. The Schlecks have sure left it till the last minute though.


----------



## dragon72 (22 Jul 2011)

Nobody's mentioning the best cyclist in the world over the last few years. Is his tour over after yesterday? 
Or did he order the filet-mignon à l'espagnol last night and plan to blow everybody away on the Ad'H and in the ITT?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

Schleck A might have enough time now but Schleck F needs a lot more over Evans for the final TT and he's the only one I can see attacking. It is a much shorter stage today but I can't see Andy going for it again, he'll need something in reserve for the TT but if Frank goes, Evans will have to follow, which might just leave him emptier for the TT. I've been predicting Voeckler blowing up from the day he took yellow but today might be that day. I hope he doesn't but he looked goosed yesterday. I don't think Basso, Sanchez or Contador have enough in them, though any of them could try a do or die effort today, especially Contador, so I'd expect him to go for the stage win but in truth who knows. Another exciting one, that's for certain.


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2011)

Well, they're at it again!
Who has the legs?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

Explosive start


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Ahh, mental. Schlecks, Cuddles and Bertie make a chase.

Tommy gets left behind, then bridges across! Drama already!


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2011)

All or nothing for Alberto, hoping Cadel and Andy's legs are shot. Unbelievable determination from Tommy but where's Frank/Ivan.


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2011)

First bad luck for Cadel...come on Evans, lad.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Big move by Bertie! Frank, Tommy and Cadel all dropped... Cadel with technical problems.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Bertie and Andy now with lead group.

Can Tommy and Cadel catch them?


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Bertie on fire today!

If Andy can match him then he's just won the Tour.


----------



## johnnyh (22 Jul 2011)

great start, wouldn't it be comedy if Berties chain fell off!


----------



## meenaghman (22 Jul 2011)

looks like Bertie had some Spanish steak last night..
The race is really stretched already..
Could Bertie's attack cost Cav the Green Jersey tonight if he's out of time again..


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

Frank Schlek going backwards was a surprise. Evans still has time to pull this back.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Cuddles' mountain mare strikes at worst possible moment!

Tommy not giving up!


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> Frank Schlek going backwards was a surprise.



I'm thinking it's a strategy play! But not sure what the cunning plan is...


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

My God! Tommy chasing on his own! There's guts!


----------



## meenaghman (22 Jul 2011)

f*ck me they're making short work of Galibier.. remember that from the Marmotte a few years ago.. those angles don't do it justice.. it goes 7 8 9 10 percent.. and the last 1/2 kilo is a bastard..


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Tommy in the big ring!

This the steeper side of the Galibier too.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

This has to be about as close to watching the charge of the Light Brigade live on TV as it's possible to get in the 21st Century!


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Caught


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2011)

Gritty stuff from Evans. Typical Aussie!


----------



## johnnyh (22 Jul 2011)

TV blown out


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

Voeckler's cracked, sad but inevitable. It was naive to try to bridge by himself I think.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Yep. The weight of expectation from the whole nation has made him push too hard.

Can't believe he wasn't told to wait for Cadel's group by his team director.


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Jul 2011)

TV has blown but he can still be proud of his efforts in this tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Keith Oates said:


> TV has blown but he can still be proud of his efforts in this tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




That's like the understatement of the year!


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Sanchez has caught the lead group on the descent, that's some serious skills!


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Are he and Contador going to have a go again?


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> Are he and Contador going to have a go again?



I would guess so. Sanchez will be looking for a stage win at least as a consolation prize.


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> Are he and Contador going to have a go again?



Contador has to go again if he has the strength. Frandy also need more time from Evans who has to catch up and hang in there.

Incredible to see TV's anger and frustration at his own body's failure to keep up with his desire.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

Write off Tommy at your peril.


He's got three teammates pulling him along, and he's recovered 30 seconds of his time loss!


----------



## meenaghman (22 Jul 2011)

Cadel to make contact near bottom of the Alpe ? The Yellow jersey gap is coming down too.. What's AS/AB and SS got in their legs..


----------



## meenaghman (22 Jul 2011)

There's a bit of a climb and then a drop down into Bourg...


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

What a chase, Voeckler might get back here but will he stay there on the climb: Fantastic!


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

VamP said:


> Write off Tommy at your peril. He's got three teammates pulling him along, and he's recovered 30 seconds of his time loss!



And it's downhill at the moment. The guy's looked stuffed to me. I doubt there's much left in those legs when it starts to climb again!


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> And it's downhill at the moment. The guy's looked stuffed to me. I doubt there's much left in those legs when it starts to climb again!




My head says you're right, my heart disagrees...


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Right, here we go. All back together, back to evens. I think there's going to be some ripped up legs in 13km time.


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Poor guy is struggling. It's over for TV 

Contador's away... a last dash?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

Commercial break, grrrrrr.......

Andy Schlek looks done, this could be interesting.


----------



## biking_fox (22 Jul 2011)

> All back together, back to evens



What was the point of bertie spending all that energy not to get a gap at the bottom - just to try and wear the others out a bit? Surely Frank will have the freshest legs now, as he cruised in with the pack?


----------



## meenaghman (22 Jul 2011)

Go on Tommy . Keep her lit..... got to admire him.. his young team mate tracking Bertie looks a great prospect..


----------



## meenaghman (22 Jul 2011)

Right a diet of Spanish Steak for me from now on !!


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Jeez, what was in Bertie's sandwich last night? He's going for it! But has he gone to soon?


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

meenaghman said:


> Go on Tommy . Keep her lit..... got to admire him.. his young team mate tracking Bertie looks a great prospect..




He's also fighting for the white jersey!


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

VamP said:


> He's also fighting for the white jersey!



If he's been 'released' to go for white it means that TV has given up and is looking just to finish. It'll be an excellent reward for the lad and the team.


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> If he's been 'released' to go for white it means that TV has given up and is looking just to finish. It'll be an excellent reward for the lad and the team.



I'm sure he has, Tommy is falling backwards...


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Contador is smoking... I hate to think... please no...

TV is going backwards and fast.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

I think Evans could gap the schleck's here when he goes.


----------



## aJohnson (22 Jul 2011)

Still expecting Frank to attack to gain some more time on Cadel, after all he isn't a strong time trialer.


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

My lord this is great stuff! I can't take my eyes from the tele!


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Contador thumps a spectator! Frekkin' deserved it too, there are some idiots about.


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2011)

incroyable, i'm beginning to think in badly accented french


----------



## Fiona N (22 Jul 2011)

Now we just have to will Cav on


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

What can you say about that young bloke? Pierre, well ridden. A grand chapeau young man! You deserve that victory and the white jersey, not just for today but for the way you've supported Voeckler.


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

I think Cav's got 25 something minutes. I've no idea where he is either! Fingers crossed for him....


----------



## VamP (22 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> What can you say about that young bloke? Pierre, well ridden. A grand chapeau young man! You deserve that victory and the white jersey, not just for today but for the way you've supported Voeckler.



Absolutely! Europcar got their money's worth this year!


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Cav JUST in.... 27 seconds out of time!


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Rojas in the same group so any points deductions will be for both.


----------



## 4F (22 Jul 2011)

Nice, well done Cav


----------



## Hutch 75 (22 Jul 2011)

Totally useless piece of information but spotted a Kingston Wheelers shirt on the Alp D'Huez.


----------



## johnnyh (22 Jul 2011)

Cav looked relieved, now he needs to finish the job in style!

Gonna be an interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## Fiona N (22 Jul 2011)

Yes I just checked the numbers from the Dauphine and M. Rolland will have to get his finger out tomorrow as the current no.2 on the white jersey finished 4 minutes up on him in the ITT in Grenoble in June. Cadel Evans did 56.47 to place 6th on that stage. I find it hard to imagine on past showing that the Schlecks will get within a minute of him. So I'm backing Cuddles for the yellow into Paris


----------



## aJohnson (22 Jul 2011)

I think Andy has done enough to win this tour now. Cant see him losing that lead he has on Evans in the TT. Just hope Frank will stay second, will be nice to see a 1-2 for the Schlecks.


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Looks like Cavendish (and the rest of the groupetto today) have been docked another 20 points for being out of time. I didn't hear it announced but that's what the tables reflect. Some riders are on -40 points! Bet they wonder why the bothered coming 

Rules is rules I guess....


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Unless Evans has a 'mare tomorrow, I can't see him not taking yellow.

Who's the better TTer, Andy or Frank? 

Can't see Contador taking 3 minutes out of Schleck Snr, let alone 4 out of kid brother, so I reckon that gives us the podium.


----------



## johnnyh (22 Jul 2011)

Andy will have to raise his TT if he wants Yellow in Paris, can see Evans really going for it.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Jul 2011)

Well, last time Andy S was in a TT against Cadel, over 40km, Vadel took him by 30 seconds.
Tomorrow is 42km and very rolling, so it's quite likely that Andy S will come out of it with a small lead. 
Andy S has improved his ITT massively over the past couple of seasons. On that basis I think Cadel will not be able to get enough back to climb on to the top step, and the last day always ends in a sprintfest, so unless something very odd happens, leader at the start of the last day = win the TdF.


----------



## raindog (22 Jul 2011)

That was frickin' EPIC.

Haven't seen a Tour like this since pre EPO.

Great to see Rolland ride for himself at last after nursing Voeckler for days. Well done lad!






Evans to win the Tour at last.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

oldroadman said:


> Well, last time Andy S was in a TT against Cadel, over 40km, Vadel took him by 30 seconds.
> Tomorrow is 42km and very rolling, so it's quite likely that Andy S will come out of it with a small lead.
> Andy S has improved his ITT massively over the past couple of seasons. On that basis I think Cadel will not be able to get enough back to climb on to the top step, and the last day always ends in a sprintfest, so unless something very odd happens, leader at the start of the last day = win the TdF.



It's going to be close but Wiggins won this in the Dauphine so it may be rolling but it's not mountainous and we already saw Evans excelling in that terrain earlier in the race




raindog said:


> That was frickin' EPIC.
> 
> Haven't seen a Tour like this since pre EPO.
> 
> ...




Echoes of the Lemond win?


----------



## NickM (22 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> ...Echoes of the Lemond win?


Could be even closer... except this time I reckon the yellow jersey will hold off the challenge by a few seconds.


----------



## raindog (22 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> Echoes of the Lemond win?


ha! - why not?

But I was thinking more about the fact that absolutely everybody looks wasted and on the brink of exhaustion, instead of cruising up cols with mouths closed etc etc. It's criminal the crap we've been given for the past 20 years when you think we could've been watching racing like we've seen this last three weeks.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> ha! - why not?
> 
> But I was thinking more about the fact that absolutely everybody looks wasted and on the brink of exhaustion, instead of cruising up cols with mouths closed etc etc. It's criminal the crap we've been given for the past 20 years when you think we could've been watching racing like we've seen this last three weeks.



Absolutely. There are no doubt riders still getting away with microdosing, but the blatant cheating (a la Floyd Landis) seems to have gone.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jul 2011)

Fantastic stage today, just watched the highlights. 

I'm tipping Andy to pull out a good one tomorrow and just hang on and Cav must be odds on for green now. Two things have made this year so good, the clampdown on doping has meant no-one can risk taking bucketfuls of the stuff and any who are still at it will be taking amounts so small it makes minimal difference, and the race hasn't been neutralised by a stupidly long TT, either individual and/or team.

Scrap the bloody things completely until the traditional final one on the penultimate day.


----------



## NickM (22 Jul 2011)

There have to be time trials in stage races. They force non-testers to attack to gain time on the strong testers, and so animate the racing. Think how many Tours of Britain have been dull processions after the first stage because nobody had to establish a buffer against the time triallists.

I agree that time trial stages should not be so long or numerous as to bias the race unduly favourably towards the specialists against the clock. Whether that means that the only sensible place for them is in the penultimate stage I'm not so convinced.


----------



## funnymummy (22 Jul 2011)

#3 has been glued to the highlights all week...








"One day Mummy, i'm going to do that..and win"


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jul 2011)

Can he sit any closer?


----------



## 400bhp (22 Jul 2011)

Great today - Got to hand it to Bertie, tried to break things up.

My guess is Andy will hang on but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## aberal (22 Jul 2011)

It's been epic this year. No question about it.


----------



## monnet (22 Jul 2011)

Absolutely fantastic stage and a thoroughly deserved win. Rolland has been superb in helping TV defend the jersey, so good for him to get his just reward (and for the French to finally get a stage).
Unbelievable stuff. Without doubt the best Tour since 89 for me.

Given Andy's performance in the final test last year (he only lost about 30 seconds to Contador over a longer distance, as I recall) and the fact he'll be in yellow, I reckon he'll do it. Evans second. And then to the Champs Elysee - a hat trick for Cav? I'm getting emotional thinking about it all!


----------



## RedRider (22 Jul 2011)

If it comes down to a matter of 10 seconds here or there, is there any way BMC or Leopard Trek could somehow manufacture a gap going into the Champs Elysee and turn it round in Paris or am I living on fantasy land?


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jul 2011)

RedRider said:


> If it comes down to a matter of 10 seconds here or there, is there any way BMC or Leopard Trek could somehow manufacture a gap going into the Champs Elysee and turn it round in Paris or am I living on fantasy land?


Highly unlikely.

Ten seconds is a huge margin on a flat circuit when there is a determined chase.


----------



## tigger (22 Jul 2011)

Absolutely brilliant stage!!! I've saved the ITV4 highlights with the "keep" button on Sky+ (gutted they cut out Sanchez's amazing decent though??)

Shame Tommy couldn't stay a little closer. Great and thoroughly deserved win for the faithful Rolland, great for the french public too. Very gutsy ride by Bertie. Cuddles still has half a chance for tomorrow too.

Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant stuff. What a tour, what a stage!!!


----------



## User482 (22 Jul 2011)

I've enjoyed this year's tour more than any other.

A question - under what circumstances would the GC be contested on the final day?


----------



## Keith Oates (22 Jul 2011)

I'm disappointed that Contador could not take the stage and that Evans couldn't take time out of the Schlecks but having said that it was a very exciting stage. TV's loss of the yellow jersey was expected and it did release Rolland to make his bid, which he took with both hands. This tour also is certainly turning out to be one for the fans who have had interest and excitement on many of the days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willo (23 Jul 2011)

Whatever happens, for me the best Tour for a good while. Not personally a huge fan of time trials in terms of watching, but think I'll manage it tomorrow. I'd like to see A Schleck to win on the basis of y'day's heroics in attacking so far out. Delighted for Rolland given all he's given to Voeckler. Just hope Cavendish can hold on to the Green jersey. Agree with others, noticeable that they are all absolutely spent at the end.

A Schleck was done for at the finish today which may have a bearing tomorrow, but saying that they were all pretty much on the limit. 

Great tour, I've just had a celebratory burst of Kraftwerk, Tour de France on the pc!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Jul 2011)

4F said:


> Nice, well done Cav



What, for running out of time? 



funnymummy said:


> #3 has been glued to the highlights all week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In a few years time then, I'll look out for a ginger guy called Funnymummy (Hash)3*..... unless he has changed it to something more sensible when he's older! (The Beckhams would be proud of you!) 


* - I don't have a hash key on this ere Mac keyboard.


----------



## RedRider (23 Jul 2011)

User482 said:


> I've enjoyed this year's tour more than any other.
> 
> A question - under what circumstances would the GC be contested on the final day?



I asked a similar question earlier in the thread. There was the Lemond/Fignon showdown a few years back but that was a final stage time trial. 

I guess the sprinters' teams will always want to set up a sprint on the Champs Elysee and an attack from a GC contender would not only be defended by sprinters' teams but also the teams of GC rivals.

I suppose the only way a GC contender could overtake their rival would be to take advantage of crash/injury. Other than that I can't think of a circumstance unless one of the GC contenders was a great sprinter who could produce a gap in the last few metres.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Jul 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> * - I don't have a hash key on this ere Mac keyboard.


I think it's CTRL-3 or Apple-3 (on my iPad so can't remember precisely, but it's definitely there!)


----------



## funnymummy (23 Jul 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What, for running out of time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has POPPY on the bcak of a cycling jersey - Not sure if that's more sensible!
PS..don't call him ginger, he will politely tell you that his dad is ginger, but he is a strawberry & nothing like his dad!!


----------



## raindog (23 Jul 2011)

User482 said:


> I've enjoyed this year's tour more than any other.
> 
> A question - under what circumstances would the GC be contested on the final day?


It's become tradition that no-one attacks on the last day going onto Paris.


----------



## PpPete (23 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> It's become tradition that no-one attacks on the last day going onto Paris.




True - but waiting for your rival if he had a mechanical was traditional too, as was doping.

Not saying that anyone will try to break up the procession into Paris but this tour has been so exciting I almost wish there was someway it was possible for an attack to succeed, because whichever way the TT goes there is sure to be only a few seconds between Andy and Cadel.


----------



## User482 (23 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> It's become tradition that no-one attacks on the last day going onto Paris.


I know, but what if there was 1 second between the first two riders? Would they really not attack?


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> It's become tradition that no-one attacks on the last day going onto Paris.


That's a myth.

The final stage is flat and the finish with a glorified criterium in Paris does not give any opportunities for a break to succeed. As the winner nearly always arrives on the Champs Elysees with anything up to ten minutes in hand no-one is going to bust a gut to try and gain a few seconds on GC, but if the Tour ever arrived with only a handful of seconds separating the first two the gloves would be off and there would be a real attempt to try and cause a split to overcome the deficit. 

You never know, it might come to that tomorrow.


----------



## raindog (23 Jul 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's a myth.


oh, right.


----------



## yello (23 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> oh, right.



 top response!


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2011)

I can't see anyone attacking, even if it is a few seconds and with the stage being flat and one for the sprinters, any break will get pulled rapidly. Only a crash and a fail to finish would change anything.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jul 2011)

Some great photos in this blog link which a friend in Dijon sent tyo me....


TDF photos


----------



## Fiona N (23 Jul 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's a myth.
> 
> The final stage is flat and the finish with a glorified criterium in Paris does not give any opportunities for a break to succeed. As the winner nearly always arrives on the Champs Elysees with anything up to ten minutes in hand no-one is going to bust a gut to try and gain a few seconds on GC, but if the Tour ever arrived with only a handful of seconds separating the first two the gloves would be off and there would be a real attempt to try and cause a split to overcome the deficit.
> 
> You never know, it might come to that tomorrow.



Hard to see HTC not working with BMC were Leopard-Trek to attack - Cav wants the glory of the Champs Elysee


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Jul 2011)

funnymummy said:


> He has POPPY on the bcak of a cycling jersey - Not sure if that's more sensible!
> PS..don't call him ginger, he will politely tell you that his dad is ginger, but he is a strawberry & nothing like his dad!!


A Strawberry called Poppy? what have you been teaching him?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Jul 2011)

Auntie Helen said:


> I think it's CTRL-3 or Apple-3 (on my iPad so can't remember precisely, but it's definitely there!)



3 3333####333#####

It is ALT 3!!


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2011)

Did anyone see when Contador entered Dutch corner it seemed like a spectator threw something at him?


----------



## Willo (23 Jul 2011)

Saw some anti doping protester run up to him and Contador gave him a bit of a slap.


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jul 2011)

No it was about 1km before that. It's at 26:03 on the ITV highlights.


----------



## NickM (25 Jul 2011)

Will1985 said:


> Did anyone see when Contador entered Dutch corner it seemed like a spectator threw something at him?


Lamb chop? Pork pie??


----------

